# Keeping eels as pets ? Long finned eels to be exact



## omg_ebtl (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey I caught an eel a couple days ago in the yarra, about 92cm long, we took it home we were going to kill and cook it but I couldn't and started feeding it and keeping it in a 4ft tank, it's actually a great pet, I also have a pond in the backyard with fish and a turtle in thrmere n will let it in there , any advice on keeping it? Could I sell it Or buy others? What else do I feed it?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 4, 2010)

It'll eat anything. You can put it in the pond but there's no guarantee it'll stay there. They are notorious for wandering off to look for better lodgings.


----------



## naledge (Jan 4, 2010)

Tsubakai said:


> It'll eat anything. You can put it in the pond but there's no guarantee it'll stay there. They are notorious for wandering off to look for better lodgings.



wait.... eels can walk? D:
god help our souls....


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 4, 2010)

Secure it otherwise it will wonder off into the night. & I think it would eat your fish?


----------



## herptrader (Jan 4, 2010)

Based on what has been said it is probably long gone already.

I think they would make quite interesting captives.


----------



## fishboy (Jan 4, 2010)

you were going to cook it?? lol. i think you should let it go because it is a wild creature


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 4, 2010)

can u catch and keep eels? hopefully it doesn't walk off on u. sounds like a cool little fella.


Will


----------

